# Need help building a gaming pc



## aapmens (Dec 19, 2010)

hello kind of old topic but i had a financial bumper so had to postpone buying a pc by about a month. but the reason i restarted topic was because i was wondering about some things. hope you can add a coment

the main purpose of the pc is for gaming 


Scythe Processor Koeler Ninja 3 AMD & Intel

http://tinyurl.com/4nfqzga
----------------
Samsung 1TB SATA300 32MB, HD103SJ 

http://tinyurl.com/4q2zrr8
-------------------
OCZ SSD 2.5", 120GB, SATA, Vertex 2 

http://tinyurl.com/6b8n34p
------------
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium NL 1u 64bit OEM 

http://tinyurl.com/6ht33e8
-----------
LG DVD-/+/RAM GH22NS50 22x/22x/16x SATA (zwart)

http://tinyurl.com/5w78gnl
-----------
Intel Core i7 2600K 3.40GHz 8MB Box

http://tinyurl.com/65qpb43
------------
Corsair Voeding TX750W 750W

is this power gd enough you think?

http://tinyurl.com/62v58ws
------------
Corsair 2x4GB, DDR3, PC12800, CL9, Dominator

i was told i could get better ones for this price?

http://tinyurl.com/64qat9s
-------------
Cooler Master Big Tower HAF 932 eATX No PSU (zwart)

http://tinyurl.com/y9qhzs7
--------------
Asus SABERTOOTH P67

http://tinyurl.com/6et3hya
----------
Sapphire HD6950 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E

i see diferent brands most are the same but some have diferent memory speed of 1,25ghz and 5.0 does that matter?

http://tinyurl.com/4l2lkhr


----------



## angelkiller (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you using USD or EUR? Newegg's prices are in USD and you have them listed as USD.

Off hand, I see that you've selected DDR2 memory and DDR2 is not compatible with your motherboard. You need DDR3. Also, the X58 platform (the chipset of your mobo) uses triple channel memory, so you (ideally) want even multiples of 3 for capacities. 6GB (3x2GB) is the most common config.

I think you can get a better PSU for that price. Look at Seasonic or Corsair PSUs in that same price range. Nothing inherently wrong with that Cooler Master, but I think you can do better for that kind of money. *Edit: @Jr:* I was hesitant to comment on the PSU as it was kind of a nitpick. I agree it's a solid PSU, but $140 for 850W? I feel like you can do better. But after looking through some PSUs, maybe not. I'll take this back until I find something better.

I would hold off on buying the 5970 graphics card for now. AMD is going to release their new dual GPU card very soon as in the first couple of weeks in January. Definitely wait until then because the 5970 will probably get an EOL. (end of life)

The 2TB HDD is fine for storage, but it's slow to be used as a main hard drive. You NEED a SSD. You can't spend upwards of $1500 without a SSD. Find a SSD that uses a Sandforce or Marvell controller and get it. This is very important imo. *Edit:* Don't ditch the hard drive though, have the SSD for your OS and programs and such, then have the 2TB HDD for all your music and videos and such.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2010)

Everything will work together EXCEPT the ram.  You are going to want some decent ram for that build.
Corsair 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 2000MHz Memory Kit CL9.. ...
That's the best I could find from a price standpoint. It's too bad these are on pre-order
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/6gb(...000)-cas-8-9-8-24-dhx-xmp-df-ii-connector165v

Rest of your build looks ok but I would switch out the GPU due to temperature reason and it being a dual gpu card
SAPPHIRE 100312SR Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5...

@angel

That particular model PSU is actually pretty good. Granted I know I would rather look at some Corsairs, SeaSonics and Enermax's. But my point is that it would work out well. Yeah I know exactly what you mean. Alot better options for the cost.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 19, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Rest of your build looks ok but I would switch out the GPU due to temperature reason and it being a dual gpu card
> SAPPHIRE 100312SR Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5...



I also wanted to say that I think you'd be better off getting a HD 6950 or HD 6970. Saves you a good chuck of money, and can always get a 2nd later if you need more juice.

Otherwise it looks good.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 19, 2010)

PSU alternative:

Thermaltake Black Widow W0319RU 850W ATX 12V v2.3,...

or this if modular is not a must:

Seasonic SS-850HT 850W ATX12V v2.31,EPS12V v2.92 8...


----------



## aapmens (Dec 19, 2010)

changed the ram: a friend said it was better .

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...

changed psu its a 750W dont know if i realy have to change it?

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready...

also found a ssd with Sandforce controler 

Mushkin Enhanced Callisto Deluxe MKNSSDCL40GB-DX 2...

and are the mobo and cpu gd enough? no better things for lower prices?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2010)

Since your also shopping on Newegg ( unsure why)

Patriot Viper II Sector 7 Edition 6GB (3 x 2GB) 24...


----------



## aapmens (Dec 19, 2010)

i probably wont go shopping on that site but i read somewhere on this forum you should show links and wel that site had a lot so.... i need to find a site in europe


----------



## Smety (Dec 19, 2010)

Before I make an actual assessment... are you looking to spend 1,500 USD or 1,500 Euros?


----------



## angelkiller (Dec 20, 2010)

aapmens said:


> i probably wont go shopping on that site but i read somewhere on this forum you should show links and wel that site had a lot so.... i need to find a site in europe


Not a problem. I'm sure someone here could tell you where to get stuff in Europe. Where in Europe are you?



Smety said:


> Before I make an actual assessment... are you looking to spend 1,500 USD or 1,500 Euros?


Judging by his (her?) last post the OP is dealing with EUR.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2010)

I only know the 2 more popular sites scan.co.uk and ebuyer.co.uk also heard quite a few people with problems getting stuff from overclockers.co.uk


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 20, 2010)

Aapmens, in what country do you live?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

For those wondering, his IP resolves to the Netherlands


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 20, 2010)

Then the best places to buy the goods are:

www.4launch.nl
www.azerty.nl
www.salland.eu
www.afuture.nl

These tend to be the shops where you get the overall cheapest prices and best support.


----------



## aapmens (Dec 20, 2010)

im spending 1500 euros its already above it probably but that wont be much of a problem. and i live in the netherlands,   thanks for those sites


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2010)

aapmens, looks like your best bet would be to shop at afuture.nl

Just from taking a glance, it looks as though they got good prices and decent stock.


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 20, 2010)

Depends on how fast you want to get the goods. 
4launch imho has the best service for a bit above lowest price, usually stock is perfect. They have the best discounts.
Afuture does have good prices, but overall the availability is a little less and is not as renowned as Azerty and Salland.
Azerty and Salland are renowned for their overall picture, but are a bit more expensive little less service and availability tends to be a bit less than 4launch.


----------



## aapmens (Dec 20, 2010)

i also put the same topic on another forum and got a few replies. and i was wondering what they meant? because i dont realy understand it.

°°°°°°

You do not want to go X58. This is an enthusiasts setup which can be difficult to get working correctly. Go with an 1156/P55 setup for better reliability. The speed is pretty much the same. I would pick an Asus board over the brand you chose.

°°°°°°

Asus P7P55D-E Pro and an i7-870. 

Use dual channel ram, the lower the voltage the better, with the P55 boards. 1333 speed is all you need unless you are going to be overclocking.


ASUS P7P55D-E Pro LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s US...


----------



## angelkiller (Dec 20, 2010)

> You do not want to go X58. This is an enthusiasts setup which can be difficult to get working correctly. Go with an 1156/P55 setup for better reliability. The speed is pretty much the same. I would pick an Asus board over the brand you chose.


I disagree with this statement. An X58 platform is no more difficult to get working than any other platform. Also there's no proof that a 1156/P55 setup is more reliable. I'm not sure where that user got that info from, but it's pretty inaccurate.

I think the deciding factor to chose between X58 and P55 is A) Cost and B) Multi-Graphics Card capabilities. X58 is more expensive as a whole than P55. But with a budget of over 1500EUR, you can easily afford a X58 setup, so the price savings of P55 don't matter. Also X58 tends to have many more options for running multiple graphics cards, but since you only have one graphics card, this doesn't really apply to you.

X58 is a very good choice for you, in my opinion.



> Asus P7P55D-E Pro and an i7-870.
> 
> Use dual channel ram, the lower the voltage the better, with the P55 boards. 1333 speed is all you need unless you are going to be overclocking.


That setup is fine if you do go the P55 route. I also agree about the RAM speed. I don't really see the need for super fast memory. But if it's a good price, then sure, go for it.


----------



## aapmens (Dec 21, 2010)

stupid question, but without a sound card you can stil play sound right??


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 21, 2010)

aapmens said:


> stupid question, but without a sound card you can stil play sound right??



If the motherboard provides it, yes.


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 21, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> If the motherboard provides it, yes.



Though for the ultimate gaming experience a "standalone" soundcard will give you the best sound ánd a little more performance.


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 21, 2010)

Made a list of parts available in The Netherlands.
Not including software it adds up to €1400,-

List


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Am i missing anything in this list:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2010)

Rule-R said:


> Though for the ultimate gaming experience a "standalone" soundcard will give you the best sound ánd a little more performance.



Ive used onboard and standalone sound cards and i have seen NO difference in them unless you like a professional DJ or make your own music.

Most onboard HD codec setups will game just the same


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive used onboard and standalone sound cards and i have seen NO difference in them unless you like a professional DJ or make your own music.
> 
> Most onboard HD codec setups will game just the same



I have been a hardcore gamer (80hrs a week), and i did notice performance difference. As for sound quality, i might be a bit picky and (over)sensitive 

But when you start with an onboad card and don't switch its no problem. 

Any suggestions on sound chips on mobo's? I prefer RealTek.

It does save €75,-


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2010)

@Rule-R
Onboard sound here, never an issue and I absolutely love my music. I prefer Realtek.

@Kurosagi
No offense, but I wouldn't even touch you with a 10ft pole while you're holding a 10ft pole touching the OCZ ram.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Rule-R
> Onboard sound here, never an issue and I absolutely love my music. I prefer Realtek.
> 
> @Kurosagi
> No offense, but I wouldn't even touch you with a 10ft pole while you're holding a 10ft pole touching the OCZ ram.



lol i just picked the ram randomly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Am i missing anything in this list:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101221/Untitled.jpg



Not a bad list....Except - Id get rid of that Corsair H70 - as a Thermaltake Frio or Gelid Tranquilo will provide the same cooling for almost half the price. the H70 is what i would call excessive & a waste of money

---

And to the OP - get rid of the Samsung F4 - I know its 2TB but but the 5400RPM will become a limiting factor and will slow EVERYTHING down, booting up will be slower, transfering files will be slower, loading games will be slower etc etc. Its best used as a secondary drive for apps or an internal/external back up drive to dump videos n files on.

a Samsung F3 1TB is highly recommended


----------



## aapmens (Dec 21, 2010)

was wondering if this is gd didnt include the graphic card yet. and picture is kind of smal but i have no idea how to make it more visible but its readable so


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2010)

aapmens said:


> was wondering if this is gd didnt include the graphic card yet. and picture is kind of smal but i have no idea how to make it more visible but its readable so



you are forgetting a CPU cooler - go for a Thermaltake Frio or Gelid Tranquilo - which ever is cheaper for you


----------



## aapmens (Dec 21, 2010)

it doesnt realy matter what kind of cooler you choose?

https://maxict.nl/zoeken?search=cpu+cooler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2010)

well if you are not planning to overclock (which would be a waste, after all - the 930 can hit 4Ghz+ and its like a free performance boost) then no you wont really need it -  but the stock intel coolers tend to get a little noisey.

https://maxict.nl/product/1851368/thermaltake-isgc-300 - this is a good cooler


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well if you are not planning to overclock (which would be a waste, after all - the 930 can hit 4Ghz+ and its like a free performance boost) then no you wont really need it -  but the stock intel coolers tend to get a little noisey.
> 
> https://maxict.nl/product/1851368/thermaltake-isgc-300 - this is a good cooler



And the risk of overheating during the summer, when you have that heavy gear inside.

Edit: The CPU cooler i mentioned here is low cost but renowned for its good cooling.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

Rule-R said:


> Edit: The CPU cooler i mentioned here is low cost but renowned for its good cooling.



that cooler is also a bitch to mount ive also heard


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that cooler is also a bitch to mount ive also heard



I mounted it myself yesterday. It is a little tricky, yes, but not undoable.


----------



## aapmens (Dec 22, 2010)

and then this is probably the end result! everything except gcard: al the site are dutch but just wanted to post it anyway

Scythe Processor Koeler Ninja 3 AMD & Intel
http://www.4launch.nl/shop/#p-4-productid-097779

OCZ SSD 2.5", 60GB, SATA, Vertex 2
http://www.4launch.nl/shop/#p-4-productid-094460

LG DVD-/+/RAM GH22NS50 22x/22x/16x SATA (zwart)
http://www.4launch.nl/shop/#p-4-productid-082853

CPU: Intel Core i7 930 2.80GHz 4.8GT/s 8MB Box
http://www.4launch.nl/shop/#p-4-productid-088469

MOBO: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R iX58, SATA600 RAID, USB3.0
http://www.4launch.nl/shop/#p-4-productid-089273

PSU:Corsair Voeding TX750W 750W
http://www.4launch.nl/shop/#p-4-productid-036676

Ram: Corsair 3x2GB, DDR3, PC12800, CL8, Dominator
http://www.4launch.nl/shop/#p-4-productid-062902

case: Cooler Master Big Tower HAF 932 eATX No PSU (zwart)
http://www.4launch.nl/shop/#p-4-productid-059908

HDD: Western Digital 1TB SATA300 32MB, WD10EALS
http://www.4launch.nl/shop/#p-4-productid-089375
thanks for the help and if you stil have any suggestions to add hope to read them


----------



## angelkiller (Dec 23, 2010)

The only thing I would add is a hard drive. You have a SSD, but I'm sure you'll fill up 60GB very quickly. I would get an additional hard drive so you can have plenty of space for storage. I would get something like the 1TB WD Blue WD10EALS.


----------



## j.col70 (Dec 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I only know the 2 more popular sites scan.co.uk and ebuyer.co.uk also heard quite a few people with problems getting stuff from overclockers.co.uk



i have bought parts from all the above suppliers.
ocuk i found to be excellent.
scan very good
ebuyer average, there support is very poor


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2010)

j.col70 said:


> i have bought parts from all the above suppliers.
> ocuk i found to be excellent.
> scan very good
> ebuyer average, there support is very poor



Yeah, very odd that I heard the opposite.


----------



## aapmens (Jan 21, 2011)

Scythe Processor Koeler Ninja 3 AMD & Intel

http://tinyurl.com/4nfqzga
----------------
Samsung 1TB SATA300 32MB, HD103SJ 

http://tinyurl.com/4q2zrr8
-------------------
OCZ SSD 2.5", 120GB, SATA, Vertex 2 

http://tinyurl.com/6b8n34p
------------
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium NL 1u 64bit OEM 

http://tinyurl.com/6ht33e8
-----------
LG DVD-/+/RAM GH22NS50 22x/22x/16x SATA (zwart)

http://tinyurl.com/5w78gnl
-----------
Intel Core i7 2600K 3.40GHz 8MB Box

http://tinyurl.com/65qpb43
------------
Corsair Voeding TX750W 750W

is this power gd enough you think?

http://tinyurl.com/62v58ws
------------
Corsair 2x4GB, DDR3, PC12800, CL9, Dominator

i was told i could get better ones for this price?

http://tinyurl.com/64qat9s
-------------
Cooler Master Big Tower HAF 932 eATX No PSU (zwart)

http://tinyurl.com/y9qhzs7
--------------
Asus SABERTOOTH P67

http://tinyurl.com/6et3hya
----------
Sapphire HD6950 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E

i see diferent brands most are the same but some have diferent memory speed of 1,25ghz and 5.0 does that matter?

http://tinyurl.com/4l2lkhr


----------



## pany (Jan 22, 2011)

Man take a look at my post!
 Help with i7 950 gaming system build

I went for the 6870! I have a few reviews if you want to check them out!
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2010/10/22/ati-radeon-hd-6870-review/1
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1455/1/
http://www.fudzilla.com/reviews/item/20848-sapphire-hd-6870-tested/20848-sapphire-hd-6870-tested

Man this Graphics card is good and you can always crossfire! I say go for the sapphire since with Sapphire's OC software (Trixx) you can OC easily and even get higher speeds!

If you even want a better card then go for 6950 and OC it to 6970!


----------



## angelkiller (Jan 24, 2011)

aapmens said:


> Scythe Processor Koeler Ninja 3 AMD & Intel
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/4nfqzga
> ----------------
> ...


I like this. Everything looks solid and there's nothing I would change. 750W is plenty plenty for your needs. The memory speeds of the 6950 are reported. One is actual ghz. (1.25ghz) But DDR5 does four 'things' every clock, so it is _effectively_ running 4 times faster. (5GHz) So in this case 1.25ghz and 5GHz are the same thing, it's just two different ways of writing it.

I think all P67 motherboards in your price range will be pretty equal. So there won't be huge differences between them. I haven't read up on P67 boards, so here's a review of the ASRock P67 Extreme4 and here are reviews of the Gigabyte P67A-UD4 and the Asus P8P67 Pro. But the Sabertooth board looks very nice also. Again, I would just pick the one you like the best because the differences are so small.

And sorry for not responding sooner. Hope this helps and feel free to ask more questions, it's no problem at all.


----------

